#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-02-01
<nick125> Awesome weather, eh?
<mneptok> good stuff
<mneptok> smoking on the patio reminds me of Montreal for the first time. tomorrow will be even more reminiscent.
<mneptok> -10 Wednesday night, they say
<nick125> They didn't cancel classes here until noon..
<woowoo> i now work at unm.  they didn't cancel until i got to work at 10am.
<nick125> Considering that they've only closed school here a handful of times in the last decade...yeah.
<woowoo> most places that are used to getting snow usually don't cancel
<nick125> Even after every other school in the area cancelled, they still didn't..
<woowoo> living in NE united states and canada I very rarely had a snow day
<smooge> my coworkers in boston giggle that we closed at anything less than 1 foot
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-02-02
<kenneth> Anybody here?
<kenneth> anybody here?
<kenneth> night
<mneptok> holy cow, it's the first Tues of the month.
